
EU to implement electronic ID to accelerate adoption of e-government services - jkaljundi
https://venturebeat.com/2017/10/06/eu-to-implement-electronic-id-for-residents-to-accelerate-adoption-of-e-government-services/
======
mtgx
> _The document is largely a philosophical statement. The EU still faces the
> challenge of defining standards, creating a timeline for implementation, and
> determining how the systems would be funded. In addition, it can expect some
> controversy, as privacy remains paramount for many residents._

Uh, okay. So all that's left now is the _hard part_.

Hopefully they'll focus on strong virtually unhackable authentication methods
like smart cards, U2F, and such, and won't _also_ allow alternative methods
like SMS, digital certificates, facial recognition, and other options that
will make it easy for hackers to abuse their e-government systems/electronic
voting, etc

